# Asus laptop does not recognise external mic



## pabcadmon (Sep 12, 2013)

Im trying to use an external mic on my asus k550c laptop. Basically, in control panel, the external microphone is not showing under sound - manage audio devices - recording. It only shows 1 item - the internal mic, even if i tick "show disconnected/disabled devices". 

I've updated REALTEK HD audio drivers from ASUS webpage. What is going on?

Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try the mic in another computer just to rule out any issue with it


----------



## pabcadmon (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I'm going to add some more info:

- I've tried my mic in another system and it works perfectly.

-This is what I get in the REALTEK panel









-And this is what my control panel looks like









-Also, my laptop only has 1 combo jack for mic and headsets. I've tried plugging just the mic and this shows up: 









-I've also tried one of these








but it doesnt work either.

Any help whatsoever will be much appreciated! I really have no clue!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When asked what device you plugged in, try checking Headset as headsets contain microphones. Also, you might try to set default device as microphone if the option is present or headset if it is not.


----------



## pabcadmon (Sep 12, 2013)

I've tried both things, it's still not working


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't find anything specific in the documentation for your computer. You might wish to give Asus tech support a call.


----------

